# Big Hole fiberglass repair advice needed Fiberglass experts check in please



## camuchi (Oct 31, 2007)

I have a lot of kids and want to get us back out on the water and to that end Iam looking at buying a boat with @ 1.5 X 1.5 foot hole in the hull, on the side rear, generallyabove the waterline.

I have been reading up on repair methods and the general outline as I understand is try to repair from inside if possible for asthetics, grind outside the damaged area for several inches , apply some sort of backer to bridge acrosss the hole (lexan with paste wax on it) spray some gelcoat (if you are working from inside out) and then start laying in fiberglass mat in successive layers until you can build up to the original thickness. Am I on the right track? A big question I have is about the size of my hole , do I need something stronger for backer ie; marine plywood (or something else) or will the built up fiberglass mats be plenty strong for this size repair? Hull does not have any wood in that area now.

Or alternatively A GUESS at what Kind of $ I would pay to have this done by one of the fine proffessionals I have seen reccomended on this site during my research- Big Mike - Limbo, Mr. Steward etc.

thanks for the help


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

if it was me i would take it to somebody who does it for a living...wouldnt wanna chance it


----------



## sosmarine (Sep 28, 2007)

Call Fayne Limbo. He builds and repairs custom boats. Reasonable price 723-2473

Tell him I sent you.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> then start laying in fiberglass mat in successive layers until you can build up to the original thickness.




Well your sorta on the right track, but ALL mat? NO.



You haven't researched enough about the fiberglass material itself yet.



Mat is a bulker. There are other products that are stronger.



For example. weight for weight Biaxle is stronger than Roven Woven. This is due to the kinking of the strands.



I think you may find this very informative?



http://www.classicmako.com/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=16723&SearchTerms=types,of,fiberglass





> A big question I have is about the size of my hole , do I need something stronger for backer ie; marine plywood




No....and that backer piece is just a form. It will not stay with the boat.



A piece of waxed Formica works well. Wax it and spray it with PVA and it will fall right off. Don't discount using some drywall screws to attach it to the side of the hull. Then remove th panel after some layup is done and continue on past the hole to cover/fill the screw holes.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Something else that hasn't been mentioned is that you need to taper the edges of the hole about three inches out all around the wound (Hole). then start building the mat and roven (Or Biaxle) material for the thickness. Once that is built up to original or greater thickness there is no need for any other backing if the material was applied and rolled or vacuumed properly to remove all the bubbles. Not an easy job for the first project because of the size of the hole...


----------



## camuchi (Oct 31, 2007)

Thanks for the input guys. I have looked at the different materials over at us composites

I will have to get further along to decide what is best . 

That mako site looks like a great resource.

Anybody have a guess what I would look at for a professional repair? I know I would have to get the boat to the shop for a real quote but I am just trying to get an idea.

thanks


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> That mako site looks like a great resource.
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody have a guess what I would look at for a professional repair?




Yes it is. There are more documented boats that have been cut on, modified and repaired on that site than any other site out there.



Like this one. HaHa



http://www.classicmako.com/projects/xshark/



You gott'a post detailed pix's if you would have a chance of a quote or guestment.


----------

